# Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3?



## gulfen (Feb 2, 2008)

As it states, dose a TDI manifold bolt on to a 2.0L. Reason being, I'm in an experimental mood.
I basically can get my hands on a TDI manifold and downpipe. It it would fit I wouldn't mind starting up my own build mostly for the learning experience.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (gulfen)*

it _should_. Ive seen others do it


----------



## gulfen (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (KubotaPowered)*

Hmm, sounds good. One other question.... Is a TDI turbo bigger than 'needed' for a gas engine. For some reason I think I heard that somewhere. 
EX: Dose a TDI have a different turbo from the 1.8t in the mk4s? They're the same no?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (gulfen)*

its actually a little too small for a 2.0 its too small even for the tdi at higher boost. make sure you have a MKIV TDI mani, lastly it is a VNT turbo and the vanes will probably be stuck full open
\


----------



## gulfen (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (KubotaPowered)*

Well Id like just to do this as a small project on the side more for learning as posted. Im just about done school taking auto-tech. 
If not a TDI turbo, could you recommend a $$ friendly suggestion?
Id like to try and piece together a rather small setup, preferably with used parts so, if anything really goes wrong all Id have to worry about is my motor.



_Modified by gulfen at 5:56 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## gulfen (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (gulfen)*

Well I picked up a used TDI turbo from a 97-98 ( cant remember ) includes : Turbo+oil line flanges, manifold,Downpipe,diverter valve, and intake boot. for 150$. Ill end up playing around with this maybe posting up my progress in this forum.
Any advice on how I should handle fuel management?????


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (gulfen)*

call c2 or unitronic


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (sgolf2000)*

The TDI turbo and manifold will bolt on a gas engine but you have to remember that its RPM range is signifigantly lower then that of a gas. Thus the turbo will run out of CFM at a point that is much lower then the gas engine's redline. The mk2 tD turbo is actually a larger turbo then that of a mk3 or mk4 tdi. Also it should be noted that the mk4 tdi turbo will interfer with the rear motor mount bracket and the VNT turbos are vacumn actuated.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (G60ING)*

just hack the vnt flange off and weld on a t3/t4 and go get a real turbo


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

An older Audi 10 valve turbo manifold is an option as well. If you can find one in a junkyard (5000's were the turbo models, or 200's but make sure if it's in a 200 its's a 10v and not a 20v) you can take the turbo, mani, and wastegate, hack the 5th cylinder, weld the wastegate flange on, and have an external wastgated turbo capable of 300whp for a few bucks, probably close to $150, that's about what my setup ended up costing, although I did have to get a different turbo seeing as the one I got ingested a large chunk of 20vt piston. 
For fuel, if you're an auto tech student I'd suggest Megasquirt, I'm getting into it and it's a lot of fun, more work but in my opinion it's a lot cooler.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_just hack the vnt flange off and weld on a t3/t4 and go get a real turbo

You have never seen a VNT 15 have you?








no flanges, the manifold is the hotside


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

I believe he meant to the manifold, welding a different turbo flange to the manifold which is relatively easy except that you're welding to cast.
Edit is that whole assembly one peice?! I believe newer saab's were... In that case he's right and knows more about deisel's than I do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GoingUp at 8:04 AM 8-6-2008_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (GoingUp)*


----------



## gulfen (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (G60ING)*

I acctually have a TD turbo from an late mk2. Tomrrow i will be running the oil lines and probably slapping it in. 
...I was thinking.... the TD manifold and turbo were made for TDs... should that mean it would give me problems because a TD's redline and gas redline are almost double the difference. I know the Turbo wont give me little to any boost after around 3500 rpm.


----------



## gulfen (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (G60ING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_ The mk2 tD turbo is actually a larger turbo then that of a mk3 or mk4 tdi. actuated.

Would this be a benefit to me??


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

The actual redline is only 2k lower on a diesel vs. a gas car tops, I think it's less, at least on a MKIII TDI.


----------



## gulfen (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (GoingUp)*

Here's a few pictures of the acctual turbo.
It's from a TD right?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (gulfen)*

yup and thats the one i weld a t3/t4 flange on!G60ing i'm a certified vw tech and i've seen those.the ones you showed are mkIV onlys


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Dose TDI manifold fit on 2.0L MK3? (gulfen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gulfen* »_
Would this be a benefit to me??

yes in the sense that the mk2 TD flows more then the later Diesel turbos. It looks likeyou have one of the preferred turbos.

_Quote, originally posted by *GoingUp* »_The actual redline is only 2k lower on a diesel vs. a gas car tops, I think it's less, at least on a MKIII TDI.

TDIs stop breathing well at 4k RPMS after that its wasted RPMS before the redline


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_yup and thats the one i weld a t3/t4 flange on!G60ing i'm a certified vw tech and i've seen those.the ones you showed are mkIV onlys

No kidding, I'm a certified TDI guy and I knew that, hence why I called it a VNT-15
The manifold you refered to is a TD and not a TDI. 


_Modified by G60ING at 6:41 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (G60ING)*

pwned!!!!!damn.
1 to g60ing


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (G60ING)*

play on player


----------

